# Motobecane Al frame...new project



## gnatman (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a pix of the new frame I recieved today for a winter project.

I was surprized at what I got for the money....maybe it's not the sexiest brand name, but it's a lightweight frame, full carbon fork, FSA headset, and Ultegra 6600 front derailluer for $300 shipped. It was an ebay seller.

The bathroom scale weight for the whole set up as pictured is just under 4 lbs. I plan ($$ contrained budget) to set it up with 9-sp Dura Ace and problably a 12-27 cassette...should be real good for long climbs. I'm leaning toward Neuvation wheels.

I'd like to hear if anyone else has experience with a Le Champion Al frame.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Last May I was involved in a nasty accident that shattered my Kestrel Evoke SL. I built my next bike using a Motobecane LeChampion SL 52cm frame set and the parts from the Kestrel.

I chose the Le Champion SL because it is the best deal for a high quality light weight aluminum frame set. So far I am very pleased. It is light, comfortable, and handles well.


----------



## divest (Feb 8, 2010)

I've been toying with getting that frame on ebay to replace my current le champion team frame that I got from a friend that is just way too beat up. 

I'd be curious what the total weight will be with the neuvations since that will be a similar build to what I will have.


----------

